# 11811 directory inquiries -- Virgin Media charges



## keepon (26 May 2016)

I've just been charged over €28 for two calls to 11811 lasting seven and a half minutes (and made by a mystery person from our Virgin landline). 
We have no way of verifying the calls so just have to suck it up. 
I queried the charges with Virgin only to be stonewalled with the line saying it was 'standard'. I'm not sure what's standard about this level of extortion and have lodged a complaint.
I called Comreg, whose operator gave me a quaint pre-prepared speech about the 'free market' and their not being in a position to interfere, before instructing me to run along to the Department or to my TD. Which leaves one wondering what they are actually for...
A search here and other fora shows that this issue arises sporadically, but there is no real resistance to this blatant abuse by operators and Eircom. People seem resigned to it as some kind of inevitable reality... perhaps we've just run out of steam in relation to this sort of racket.


----------



## vandriver (26 May 2016)

Wow,€4 set up and €2.50 per minute.
Unfortunately,its there in the price list.


----------



## Páid (26 May 2016)

When it comes to complaints about telecommunication companies, Comreg is completely toothless. If you open a case, they close it once the company responds whether that response addresses the issue or not. Comreg don't have any other input other than to record the complaint and response.


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2016)

As a prospective customer, they don't install confidence in me. Their web-site is riddled with [broken link removed] following links they provide. Rubbish.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 May 2016)

Besides these disgraceful charges for 11811 calls I feel it is dreadful that Government departments are using 1890 numbers.  If people are not aware that they can look for a landline number (usually well buried on sites and also hidden behind the 'if you are calling from abroad' phrase) they can spend a lot of money usually listening to very loud dreadful music while on hold.  It pays to always check www.saynoto1890.com  or check out the 'Contact Us' options on each site before ringing companies.

The 11811 charges have been going on for years and the most disgraceful aspect of it is when they so helpfully (not) ask 'if you would like them to connect you' and thus ensure the high charges continue on the call.

Rant over for tonight


----------



## vandriver (27 May 2016)

Sue Ellen said:


> Besides these disgraceful charges for 11811 calls I feel it is dreadful that Government departments are using 1890 numbers.  If people are not aware that they can look for a landline number (usually well buried on sites and also hidden behind the 'if you are calling from abroad' phrase) they can spend a lot of money usually listening to very loud dreadful music while on hold.  It pays to always check www.saynoto1890.com  or check out the 'Contact Us' options on each site before ringing companies.
> 
> The 11811 charges have been going on for years and the most disgraceful aspect of it is when they so helpfully (not) ask 'if you would like them to connect you' and thus ensure the high charges continue on the call.
> 
> Rant over for tonight


There is an app with the dreadful name vomino that gives you free 1890 calls from home and abroad.


----------



## thedaddyman (27 May 2016)

you can compare the costs per operator of ringing 11811 here

[broken link removed]


in fairness to Virgin, 11811 is provided by Eir, not Virgin


----------

